# I can't believe Tred Barta got a show on OLN



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

For those of you not familiar with Tred Barta, he's the back-of-the-magazine columnist for Sport Fishing Magazine.

He's an idiotic blowhard who is as talented at writing as Stephen Hawking is at soccer. He alternately brags about what a great sportsman he is and whines about how his wife left him (months later he was engaged to some new chica).

Sorry, but this really chaps my behind. There are so many talented sportswriters out there who deserve shows, and they give it to this self-important chowderhead who alternately thumps his chest about his masculinity and turns his column into _a very special Oprah_.

Pardon the rant, but this guy's the Tom Green of the outdoor world: a talentless narcissist.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Tred Barta*

Get it out flea, don't hold it in...LOL say whats on your mind


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

*exhale*

Feeling better. Thanks for indulging my rant. I think I was channeling Dennis Miller there.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*A Brief History*

That's a low blow to Mr. Hawking, Flea. Although he's another one who got remarried after his wife left him. But four YEARS later. 
His former wife, Jane, painted him rather cruelly in her book, "Music To Move The Stars".


> ``Intellectually, Stephen was a towering giant...bodily he was as helpless as a newborn. The functions I fulfilled were all maternal rather than marital...It was unnatural even to feel desire for someone with the body of a Holocaust victim and the undeniable needs of an infant''.


Nice, huh?


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

He is a piece of work... Saw the show the other night. I had always heard he was the most dangerous thing in Shinnecock, but I didn't know he was that big of a narcissistic govniuk.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Saw 2 minutes of the show this monring. I'd say he's Bobby Knight's evil twin brother. 

I'd rather watch celebrity poker.


----------



## NYSportsman (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Sand Flea and Tred Barta*

Flea, I know Tred personally for over 20 years and have fished and hunted with him many times. Now stop feeling sorry for me.. ha ha! Yes, its true Tred is a bit of a wildman sometimes (ok, well most of the time) who gets a little carried away and is prone to being somewhat full of himself. Even I get tired of him in too large of doses... However, in his defense he is also one of the most generous men I have ever met... in his own unique way. I know many people who would have never fished the canyons or gone on certain hunts had it not been for Tred's generosity. He has also had several fishing tournaments in the last several years in Walkers Cay, Bahamas, the Dominican Republic and North Carolina... All to benefit KIDS! Yes, kids... namely the IGFA Junior Angler Program, Boys & Girls Club in NC, etc. So the man does some good for all his "lack of talent". We all know TV is not the real world... how many of us would watch some local yocal ******* fish for crappies and shoot 4 point bucks off his back porch? The point is, he has a TV show because he is entertaining and controversial... even the worst publicity is... publicity. Thats why the show is called "The Best and Worst... of Tred Barta" Not "The Best of". He is the only guy out there willing to show it like it truly is, show you his mistakes, his failures, his political incorrectness, etc. Most TV "celebs" are too worried about their image to do this... Tred's attitude is "he doesnt give a Sh_ _" You have to applaud him for that..... Just my .02 cents....


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*Come on Flea...*

Let some more out...
Sounds like the guy just joined P&S on the post above... Call him NY for short...


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i can't figure out if hes trying to get people into fishing...or scare them away from it...thats wrong...:--|


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Hey, looks like somebody joined just to dispute a post I made *in 2004*. Tred, is that you? Doing a little self-Googling?

I don't dispute that Tred knows how to catch fish, nor do I dispute that he sets up tournaments that help bring kids into the sport.

What I loathe about the man is his lack of humility, his shifting back and forth between Hemingway-esque He-man chest beating, and awful whining. And what's worse is that he has a platform to do this all in a column in _Sport Fishing_ and on his show.

I probably wouldn't hate the guy if I met him. Hell, he seems like a fun guy to drink and fish with. But his personality absolutely grates on me.

Tred, if that's you posting above, good on you for getting a show and turning your own personal narcissism into a commodity. You are the Paris Hilton of fishing. Now if you really want to do it the hard way, come hiking with me for miles into Back Bay in late September during a drum run, carrying all your gear, and fight a fish from the surf.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Tred barta......*

smacked a$$??? one in the same as farm as i'm concerned.


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

After moving up to NJ from growing up in Chesapeake VA for 32 years......I got into open-boat tuna fishing out of Barnegat inlet....they don't have that in VA! It's awsome to be able to go out ot the canyons on an all-nighter chunking yellow fins, long fins, swords, mako sharks for $200-somthin' per man!!!! My point is...after stand-up fishing on these boats and catching some heavy fish....I've got all the respect in the world for Capt. Barta who alone has caught more of the big-eye tuna than any man on the planet....and he did alot of it in his younger years alone.....on a 19 foot center console with extra fuel tanks strapped on to make the 90 mile one way trip into the canyons! Thats [email protected]#&s!!!!!! You gotta give it to a man who can take on an insane adventure like that and conquer a 300 an some odd pound tuna ALONE!!!! As contraversial as he may be on tv(he's only keeping it real and bustin alittle [email protected]#&s for fun), you gotta love it for the pure fact of he's doin' it and we're not!!!

I fish mostly alone myself and like he says...."every trip is an adventure"!!!! I like to "do it the hard way...the Barta way myself"!!!!


BARTA....YOU'RE THE MAN!!!!

Everyone's entitled to their opinions of others!!! He's my hero and I've even got a life-size poster of Barta on the wall! LOL!

Git'r done!


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

STRIPASAURUS said:


> Barta who alone has caught more of the big-eye tuna than any man on the planet....and he did alot of it in his younger years alone.....on a 19 foot center console with extra fuel tanks strapped on to make the 90 mile one way trip into the canyons! Thats [email protected]#&s!!!!!! You gotta give it to a man who can take on an insane adventure like that and conquer a 300 an some odd pound tuna ALONE!!!!


I really think all the crazy stuff he does is cool and all but this has to be his Worst. It's not a good exsample for kids or any other persons that owns a boat of that size. What you won't hear is about the dumb ass that follows in his foot steps and dies out there.
Chapa


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

I think that anyone following in his footsteps ought to also realize that safety is of utmost importance in traveling that far offshore!!! 
Notice in all the shows he's heading offshore.....he calls in his trips to the Coast Gaurd leaving his departure times and destinations.....how many people do that these days when heading out in there boats....not many!!!

And more people die husteling and buseling in the greuling rat-race of rush-hour traffic to and from work than ever die off-shore tuna fishing!!!

I'd rather die on the water than twisted up in my vehicle chasing the all-mighty $$$!!!

"What good is a man who's not willing to die for what he believes in?"


See ya on the beach!


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Point taken.
But if I die in traffic I know I was providing for the family. Still sucks to die in traffic though. And drowning while doing the thing I love the most is not my way of going out. I rather go out having good sex, or in my sleep, or something like that. And I'm more than sure some silly boaters still go out and not report to the guard because of their top secret hole or something or other.
I'm not bashing Mr Barta, I enjoy watching his show and its very entertaining. I just think some of the things he does is unsafe. For ex-sample going boar hunting with dogs and a knife. Please give me a break. Or Bear hunting with a Long Bow. Makes for a good show and he always has a guide with a cannon strapped to him, but there is always gonna be the guy that kills himself trying to be like Mike.
Chapa


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*death*

I want to die by getting with two twenty somethings models when I am 90 years old. Yep die with a smile fixed on my face... At the furnal have the two ladies give a speech on how great I was that time.....
Guess I am dreaming...


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

I see your point guys!!! I turn 40 in about 5 days.......2 20's would be the way to go!!! I'm just saying...if your gonna go...... "I'd rather spend my life living than worrying about dying"!!!

See ya on the beach!

Barta for President!!!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*He's had a show actually.*

Hasn't he had a show now for three years? Besides, I think he is pretty entertaining to say the least. I mean, those are the type people you can look at and laugh......


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

dont know ,, never seen the show and dont even think i hear of this man lol but i do know one thing ya aint catching nothing sittin on ya arse watching this guy or any other show    Go fish

And Matt never knew ya had this side to ya im very surprised   and I know how feel on those back bay walks at times ya wish you could call someone to come pick ya up or pray someone drives by and the thumb goes out lol


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I love his shows and love the man. He's living what most of us only dream about doing. Yea he comes off as a jackass most of the time but if I was going to war he's the one I'd want next to me.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

fishbone4_14_74 said:


> And Matt never knew ya had this side to ya im very surprised  :


Yeah, I try and be Mr. Nice Guy most of the time but when I put this post up I was fired up. It was late 2004.

In my opinion, Sport Fishing magazine is the best-written, best-photographed, best layed-out magazine in the country. The only thing I hate about it is Barta's column in the back of the magazine. When I heard he was getting a show, I kind of popped off.

Frankly, I like the show better than the column. The guy still can't write his way out of a paper sack, but I admit that I do sometimes laugh at his show. And that's probably the root of my bitchiness here--as some of you know, I make my living as a writer and editor (I've even written for Sport Fishing), so I'm a little pickier than most.

But his personality... :--| :--| :--|


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

catman said:


> I love his shows and love the man. He's living what most of us only dream about doing. Yea he comes off as a jackass most of the time but if I was going to war he's the one I'd want next to me.


If he comes off as a jack ass and most of the time he's un safe, I don't want him any where near me in a time of war.
Shooting animals and fishing is not the same as shooting men and women that are shooting back.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

jjaachapa said:


> Shooting animals and fishing is not the same as shooting men and women that are shooting back.


Yea I know, I've been there, have you?


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Yes.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

ok cat and chappa... play nice now...(can you believe im sayin that) ya'll boys both done your thing we just talk about shock knots and braid here thats it! 


and for the record.. tred the man... attitude or not that mofo gets bowed up.. hell i'd fish with him... definatley might not drink with him...


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

NTKG said:


> ok cat and chappa... play nice now...(can you believe im saying that) ya'll boys both done your thing we just talk about shock knots and braid here thats it!
> 
> 
> and for the record.. tred the man... attitude or not that mofo gets bowed up.. hell i'd fish with him... definatley might not drink with him...


Not that I wouldn't fish with man, just not go to war with him. Thats all.......has the John Wayne
syndrome. Dangerous.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey Chappa, you've got my respect man.  Didn't mean to throw a dart.


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

It's all good Cat. Just killing time while the bite is slow. See ya on the beach.
Chapa


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Where do they get these guys?*

Charlie Moore,Tred Barta,and so on;Tred is fun to watch though.Alot of fishermen can't write one sentence without messing it up;proper grammer,etc. Tred was an @$$^0(= when it came to offshore fishing for Tuna or Marlin but he's fun to watch.


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

barta's personality is his "gimmick"...its how he got that show.. and its what is making him alot of $$$......he's kinda like the bill o'reilly of fishing....people love to hate bill or tune in to hear what he will say next.....but he is the one laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i liked his thing in SP mag this month...fell of the boat while loading and almost drowned...needs to be safer...takes to many chances...not the one to be teaching...


----------

